# 2006 Jetta Aux input



## msromike (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
I have a US 06 Jetta with package 2 (Nav, XM Radio and 6 CD changer in center console.) On the CD menu display it shows disc 1 through 6 and a selection labeled "AUX" Is that AUX input physically installed somewhere in the car? I have looked for it and can't find it.
How can I hook up my PDA with mini-phono plug output to the OEM radio and retain all current functionality (CD Changer, XM, etc.)? 
I do not care about onscreen fucntionality and will use the PDA as a stereo output device through the mini-phono stereo plug.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Jetta Aux input (msromike)*

Did you check in the glove box? That's where mine is.


----------



## framber (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I buy any 2006 Premium radio for my 2007 Jetta and ALL of them will allow me to connect this Aux input from the glove compartment to it?


----------

